# But what about the "Sideways Balance"?



## madhatte (Mar 2, 2013)

SRS BSNS right here


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 2, 2013)

Better pull a hat over your ears.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 2, 2013)

Somebody forgot to rinse the Lutefisk properly.

If the bark is still on, it ain't seasoned. 

'Sall Ahm Sayin'!
(Beats American Idol though )

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

